

UK Engineers Claim To Be Able To Make Gas From Air - khmel
http://gizmodo.com/5953141/engineers-claim-to-be-able-to-make-gas-from-air

======
khmel
They do not only can make gas from air, but actually remove carbon dioxide
from the atmosphere, too. The problem that should be solved - significant
electricity consumption that is required by chemical process.

